# Please tell me what algae this is



## Becksy (23 Apr 2022)

Hiya people.  
please can you tell me what algae this is please.  I’m taking a bucket a day out of my p 60 tank a day.  🤪


----------



## Becksy (24 Apr 2022)

Becksy said:


> Hiya people.
> please can you tell me what algae this is please.  I’m taking a bucket a day out of my p 60 tank a day.  🤪


67 view and not one person wants to help.  Great group of people 👍🏻


----------



## The grumpy one (24 Apr 2022)

Looks like diatoms (brown) algae to this novice.
_Algae guide_
How long has your tank been setup?

Best way to get rid of it is to get some Bladder and Ramshorn snails. But if it is a new setup then it is normal.

Maybe if you put all the details of your setup, then one of the experts will see something else that is out of kilter.
"Pump size and flow rate, Substrate, Age of setup, Temp, Lighting, Lighting period, number and type of plants, Fertilizer type and dosing, CO₂ or not, Fish types or none and probably other things I have missed".

Hope that puts you on the right track to solve your algae issue (I find it very disheartening when you spend hours setting up and then the dreaded algae outbreak happens).


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Apr 2022)

People want to help but often wait for someone with maybe more knowledge first. Questions are rarely ignored you can reask if you feel it's been missed.  From what l see it might not be algae but diatoms which removing what you can as you are doing, increase or keep up water changes. Common in a anything up to a few month old set up . A few algae eaters shrimp /fish will help


----------



## Becksy (24 Apr 2022)

The grumpy one said:


> Looks like diatoms (brown) algae to this novice.
> _Algae guide_
> How long has your tank been setup?
> 
> ...


Hello grumpy 

Thank you for your reply.  I just wanted an id on the type of algae it is to confirm my own thoughts.  But listen I totally understand your point.   So I’ll list my set up to help. My shrimp and catfish don’t touch this algae.  I also have green string like algae too.  It’s all so frustrating.     

60 p tank 
co2 9 hours a day at 4 drops a sec 
350 thermo filter oases 
temperature is at 22 
4 amano shrimp 
3 catfish 
tank has been planted for 40 days now 
ADA light for 6 hours a day.


----------



## MichaelJ (24 Apr 2022)

Becksy said:


> tank has been planted for 40 days now


That is still a pretty immature tank. Diatom algae are very common in new/immature tanks - they will eventually fade away - keep up the maintenance and keep the tank stable.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Becksy (24 Apr 2022)

MichaelJ said:


> That is still a pretty immature tank. Diatom algae are very common in new/immature tanks they will eventually fade away - keep up the maintenance and keep the tank stable.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael


Thank you.  Will shrimp eat the type of algae?


----------



## MichaelJ (24 Apr 2022)

Becksy said:


> Thank you.  Will shrimp eat the type of algae?


Amano's will, if they don't have much access to other/better food sources, and the 4 you have may not make much of a dent anyway. 

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Becksy (27 Apr 2022)

Thank you for all those that helped.  Ill keep plugging away and get a load more shrimp..


----------



## pat1cp (27 Apr 2022)

I will just go in time, just keep up the water changes and maintenance.

For future reference, If you're planning a rescape, try a dark start. I've tried it once and hardly had any diatoms, and it saves you doing all the water changes during the first month.


----------



## kayjo (27 Apr 2022)

I'm curious how you are collecting a bucket full daily.  How big is the bucket? If it's diatoms, you can't collect it, so it's probably something else.


----------



## Andy Pierce (27 Apr 2022)

As others said, 40 days is pretty early on for a new tank.  What


Becksy said:


> 67 view and not one person wants to help.  Great group of people 👍🏻


We all want to help, but sometimes helping means not tell you things might prove to be either incorrect or not useful.
Could you provide a close-up picture of the algae in question, and also please a picture of the entire tank?  40 days is early-going for a new tank and depending on how things look overall and how things are progressing, the best course of action might prove to be "keep doing what you're doing for another 40 days".  Amanos are awesome and the usual guidance is 1 shrimp per 5L water so you could comfortably add another 5-10 amanos.


----------

